# Alpencross 2015



## zwigge-micha (25. November 2014)

Servus, Suche für Juli 2015 Mitfahrer für einen Alpencross oder eine Gruppe zum mitfahren. Ich bin 28 und komme aus Kitzingen. Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten. Grüße micha


----------



## zymnokxx (25. November 2014)

Wie ich Dir schon per PN geschrieben hatte, hab ich Interesse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (25. November 2014)

Einen Alpencross kann man so oder so gestalten.. da hat ja jeder seine eigene Vorstellung.

Vll. sollte man besser ganz klein anfangen und einfach mal zusammen ne Tour hier in der Gegend fahren um sich besser kennenzulernen und zu prüfen ob man "Bike-mäßig" überhaupt kompatibel ist bevor man so ein Unternehmen online plant ohne sich zu kennen


----------



## zymnokxx (25. November 2014)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Einen Alpencross kann man so oder so gestalten.. da hat ja jeder seine eigene Vorstellung.
> 
> Vll. sollte man besser ganz klein anfangen und einfach mal zusammen ne Tour hier in der Gegend fahren um sich besser kennenzulernen und zu prüfen ob man "Bike-mäßig" überhaupt kompatibel ist bevor man so ein Unternehmen online plant ohne sich zu kennen


Das war sowie so der Plan! 
Würde gerne am Samstag eine kleine Runde drehen z.B. Steinbachtal. Allerdings war ich die letzten Tage krank und kann noch nicht alles geben, also eher gemütlich um wieder reinzukommen. Hab auch gerade nur ein Hardtail am Start.


----------



## erbchen (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

hat sich hier schon was ergeben?

Habe ab dem 18.7. frei... und suche Anschluss.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Speedskater (14. Juli 2015)

Wie schaut denn hier die Planung aus?
Ich suche noch einen AX-Mitfahrer für Anfang September.

Gruß
Armin


----------

